# Birds and Water Fowl



## ksmattfish

Edited due to broken link


----------



## cowbert098




----------



## Thorniest Whisper

Great thread you guys.  Great photos also


----------



## surfingfireman

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Not Neve

Edited due to broken link


----------



## doxx




----------



## P Bailey

Zenit 12XP with 300mm lens and gunstock.


----------



## Sharkbait




----------



## voodoocat




----------



## LaFoto

*"Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine!"*_    _


----------



## fadingaway1986

Edited due to broken link


----------



## vonnagy

absolutely no egrets




everglades city, florida 2001

this one is in Cradle Mt. Nat'l Park in Tazzy


----------



## wade

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Sharkbait

Hey Wade!  Good to see ya!  Great shots.


----------



## wade

Thanks! I went on a spree and flooded the "themes" forum today!


----------



## LaFoto

Hi Wade, nice to see *you* flood this theme forum today, I did the same the day before yesterday and still feel inspired... 
Tonight's too late for any new uploads, but just wait.......... :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:  8)  8)  8)  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


----------



## azcaddman

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Ferd

Only been doing this a couple months, but I love birds. Took this through a sliding glass door. Can't wait until I get the hang of this... 
Fujifilm S7000


----------



## nannabug

I've been oooh-ing and aaah-ing over all the pictures in this thread. Awesome bird pictures! My addition... wild turkeys. You can tell they're young birds. Their heads are still fuzzy.


----------



## Jeff Canes

EOS 10D,
Canon 70-200 f2.8 lens & 2X @ 400mm
1/20, f32, 400iso


----------



## photogoddess




----------



## Lungfarmer

Wow, nice photogoddess, that makes me feel all warm and fluffy inside


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## photogoddess

> Wow, nice photogoddess, that makes me feel all warm and fluffy inside



Glad you like it. I had to get that shot fast since I think Mama was getting ready to peck my eyes out.  :shock:


----------



## ksmattfish

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Sharkbait

That's a great shot, ksmatt!  Very minimalist composition.  Brings to mind a very lonely feeling, somehow.  Johnny likey!


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## joseph

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Digital Matt

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Jeff Canes

Edited due to broken link


----------



## media tribe

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Geronimo




----------



## Digital Matt

Great shot Geronimo. I wish there were more of those around me to photograph. Instead, I have to photograph these guys 

*Edited due to broken link*


----------



## CharlesL

Edited due to broken link


----------



## CharlesL

Edited due to broken link


----------



## vonnagy

damn gulls, pidgeons of the sea


----------



## daniel_p

I made my avatar out of this guy 







And a cool peacock I shot at the zoo:


----------



## nikon90s




----------



## LaFoto

Caption to Nikon90s' third photo: "Muummmmmmiiieeee - waaaaiiiiit!"


----------



## pilgrim

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LizM

Got these at a local park - they are Egrets I believe.  What waterfowl shots to you guys have?


----------



## Tenerife

More on: www.knmultimedia.com/Galerie/loro_parque_6.htm

Regards from Tenerife
Klaus


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

My collection of water birds (well, not the full collection but a few of them).  These are all English birds - you can tell because the quack with that posh accent.





















(and yes, the amusement of the signature in some of the photos has not escaped me.)


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## Picksure

Wow, some real beautys here.
May I add a couple,


----------



## Corry




----------



## Crazymainer

Here are a few of mine.














 Cheers Crazymainer


----------



## Mo

I haven't seen this theme yet, so I guess I'll start it.


----------



## raul_the_truck




----------



## Picksure

Mr. Dirty Face


----------



## Niki

Edited due to broken link


----------



## elrick

Atlantic Ocean shore, New York


----------



## LaFoto

Bumped for Mo.
Well, Mo?
No "Birds"-theme?
It was only on page 2...


----------



## LaFoto

There *is* a "birds"-theme about...


----------



## Nytmair

I guess all i have is duck pictures until after winter... oh well!


----------



## Mo

It was posted on Tue Jan 06, 2004 7:53 am, and appearanly someone just replied.  How should I know!  That was a really old thread and wasn't on this page when I posted a few days back.


----------



## Nytmair

yeah, it's cool.... i usually just search the Theme forum becuase i make a new thread.... which i really haven't had to do since when i search i find a thread already made for the same subject


----------



## conch

Edited due to broken link


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

I prolly posted these before but anyways....


----------



## LittleMan

Edited due to broken link


----------



## AIRIC




----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Jeez. There are some amazing shots on this thread.


----------



## LaFoto

*Link broken *
Dad to:






*Links broken *
and
* Links broken *
(A friend's parakeets)


----------



## conch

Edited due to broken link


----------



## mentos_007

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Scott WRG Editor




----------



## Lorilye

The first one was taken at the New Orleans Aquarium with an Olympus point and shoot.  It was also scanned in on an HP 3-1 scanner.







The next 2 were taken with a Fuji FinePix S5100.  

Settings unknown.  Camera was on Auto Mode.






Settings unknown.  Camera was set on Apeture priority.






[/img]


----------



## simnine




----------



## Diamond

I dont have alot of bird's shots... but here is one


----------



## Aga

My contribution...


----------



## LittleMan

There is nothing wrong with the photo Aga, but that is one UgLy bird.... lol


----------



## Picksure

Save some for me...............


----------



## nomore

Edited due to broken link


----------



## elrick

Edited due to broken link


----------



## wxnut




----------



## Scott WRG Editor

That Bald Eagle rocks!!!


----------



## vonnagy




----------



## conch

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Jess

Well, I'm a bit dissapointed with the blurry birds in flight. I'm going to get this one better, but for now the atmosphere is still neat.









Two different exposures. I'm still learning


----------



## spike000

Some interesting work above - love the shot ksmattfish.  For those who haven't seen my shot in the galapagos would really appreciate critisism


----------



## Eric.

edited due to broken link


----------



## dalebe

this is one i had in my collection of a peacock.


----------



## ShutteredEye

Sorry about the crappy quality, just a scan of a 4x6.


----------



## dalebe

Edited due to broken link


----------



## dalebe

Edited due to broken link


----------



## NikonChick

I hate birds but this is a great shot. Definately very Hitchcock... be nice to see the print since you say this doesnt do it justice... maybe the bottom third shows as less a distraction?


----------



## luckydog

Edited due to broken link


----------



## dalebe

hi again lafoto,love #1, 


			
				LaFoto said:
			
		

>


 
it makes me feel like feeding it a worm or something,great shot.


----------



## Corry

Luckydog...is that an african grey???  Great picture!  Well..all of em are good!


----------



## mpdc

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Hawkwind

This thread needs a bit of impetus 
Marsh Harrier





Long-tailed Tit




Hooded Oriole


----------



## Corry

Oh wow! I love em all Hawkwind!


----------



## Peanuts

Now why haven't I seen thsi post before? *shrug* Great photos everyone. Mine don't compare but, everyone has to start somewhere. I also have zoo bird pictures I may post later.

Black Tern





Wild Trumpeter Swans (This was taken after the sun set, sorry for the bad quality, but I was still pleased that I practically stumbled across this pair)





Another poor quality, but once you get this look from an Osprey, it is time to leave. (There lays the last person trying to photograph her behind her)





Juvenile American Robin





Seagull in Windsor, Ontario


----------



## Hawkwind

Peanuts said:
			
		

> Now why haven't I seen thsi post before? *shrug* Great photos everyone. Mine don't compare but, everyone has to start somewhere. I also have zoo bird pictures I may post later.


 
Yep, took me a while to find this thread...but I knew there must be a bird thread lurking somewhere 
Lovely shots, that one of the Juv American Robin is perfect... and I like the composition of the Black Tern (Terns are always very elegant and photogenic).

cheers,
Hawkwind


----------



## doenoe

Great pics everyone
Here are some of mine, shot with a Fuji Finepix S304































Greetz Daan


----------



## Peanuts

The third shot is wonderful Doenoe! Talk about timing

Before I loose this thread, I have decided to just post some of my zoo bird pictures. By the way, thanks for the comments Hawkwind

Bush Stone Curlew (Africa)





East African Crowned Crane (Africa as well)





Blue Peafowl (Wanders around the zoo, so we will put this one in the Eurasian exhibit)
_*Link gone *_

Red-Tailed Hawk and I forgot to turn on my fill flash, but I still like it

_*Link gone 
*_
Red-Tailed Hawk

_*Link gone *_

Last for now. Great Horned Owl

_*Link gone *_


----------



## Hawkwind

doenoe said:
			
		

> Great pics everyone
> Here are some of mine, shot with a Fuji Finepix S304
> Greetz Daan


 
Nice, that last one is a bit 'in yer face'  House Sparrow shot is a very nice one, perfect illustration of this bird's lifestyle close to humans... good going getting a nice sized image of a small songbird with your camera.

After seeing a photo of an American Robin, thought I'd post one of the 'original' Robin


----------



## doenoe

hehe indeed, its really in yer face. That was taken on vacation, little house in a big forrest. Was really nice there. And those 2 geese came to our door every mornin. It was taken thru glass, cause we had to close the door. Else they would have been indoors. And those things were fat. Think everybody was feeding them........and the other animals too. 
Anyways, here is another pic of a sparrow, closer then the first one. Same camera.


----------



## wildanimals

Bald Eagle
http://www.wildanimalsonline.com/birds/baldeagle.php

Laughing Kookaburra 
http://www.wildanimalsonline.com/birds/laughingkookaburra.php

White Stork
http://www.wildanimalsonline.com/birds/whitestork.php


----------



## JEFFB

Osprey

http://sonicisland.servemp3.com/photos/albums/userpics/10001/Osprey_filtered%20copy.jpg


----------



## dirtnapper

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## lostprophet

here's my effort....

CLICK IMAGE FOR HIGH RES

African crowned crane


----------



## pursuer




----------



## MG TF 135

Thought i would breathe some life into this thread again. Took this while coming home from a day out. Hope you like.


----------



## Hawkwind

MG TF 135 said:
			
		

> Thought i would breathe some life into this thread again. Took this while coming home from a day out. Hope you like.


 
Black-headed Gull frozen in flight, very nice shot... particualry like the clouds in the background on this one on this shot.

cheers,
Andy


----------



## lostprophet

I bet you can't name this Swan 






and no it's not Richard before you ask


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

Some shots from the local Renn faire


----------



## JGraevell

_*Link gone *_

 This is a young Budapest Pigeon.


----------



## ShavedMonkey

~Image deleted


----------



## Charlsie

_*Link gone *_


----------



## LunarFlame

I seem to take LOTS of photos of birds. Here are a few of my faves!

A couple of these have been posted on other boards, so please bear with me 

Winter Crows- Eating all of my birdseed





A Grackle





Herons





Seagull
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Balding bluejay





Starling





Baby woodpeckers










hummingbird


----------



## SonnarSphere

_*Link gone *_
Soligor 350mm f3.5 handheld. manual-focus. trying out this lens. $15 from
a charity-store. Canon 1000D (2:3 crop. maybe ~50%)

Magpie

_*Link gone *_
soligor 135mm f3.5. 20% of frame cropped.


----------



## javier

JGraevell said:


> http://static.flickr.com/113/262035385_9c3c9997cc.jpg
> 
> 
> This is a young Budapest Pigeon.



What a very cool ugly bird!. I love it.


----------



## javier

LunarFlame said:


> I seem to take LOTS of photos of birds. Here are a few of my faves!
> 
> A couple of these have been posted on other boards, so please bear with me



Oh please the more the better. Great shooting and keep posting. This thread needs more birds.


----------



## javier

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## javier




----------



## javier




----------



## Threesia

javier said:


> Here are a few of mine.


 

The male wood duck! I'm so jealous I have been looking for one to photograph and can only ever find the females and babies. Great photo, he's fantastic.


----------



## javier

Threesia said:


> javier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The male wood duck! I'm so jealous I have been looking for one to photograph and can only ever find the females and babies. Great photo, he's fantastic.
Click to expand...


Thank you very much. I do not run into many male wood ducks either. So when I do, I try and take advantage of that.


----------



## icassell

Here are a few:

Lorikeets (San Diego Zoo):





Cock of the Rock (San Diego Zoo):





Bald Eagle (Ketchikan, AK):





Black Crowned Night Heron (Honolulu, HI):





Great Blue Heron (Birch Bay, WA):





Great Blue Heron (Birch Bay, WA):





Roadrunner (Phoenix, AZ)):





Burrowing Owl (Phoenix Zoo):





Cactus Wren (Phoenix, AZ):


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## javier

Ian, That is some fine bird shooting :thumbup:


----------



## icassell

javier said:


> Ian, That is some fine bird shooting :thumbup:



Thanks 

Here's an Anna's Hummingbird in my backyard:


----------



## javier

Nothing great. I am not much of a bird shooter, but I did get these at a local pond.


----------



## icassell

Nice birds, Javier.  Damn gulls are so hard to get without overexposing a bit. I really like your egret, but it would have been nice with a bit more light on his face.


----------



## DragonHeart




----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## BIG RYAN




----------



## LaFoto

Gull A (thinking): "Must swallow this fast, must swallow it NOW!" 
Gull B (shouting): "Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine!"






Puffin in Loro Parque, Tenerife






Kookaburra in Loro Parque, Tenerife






Crowned Crane in Loro Parque, Tenerife


----------



## icassell




----------



## javier




----------



## icassell

Beautiful set of herons, Javier.  What are they all looking at? :lmao:


----------



## javier

icassell said:


> Beautiful set of herons, Javier.  What are they all looking at? :lmao:


Thanks Ian.
That is funny and I had not noticed that. This is more a case of me walking quietly and trying to get away from the sun.


----------



## icassell

Green Heron






Black Necked Stilt





American Avocet


----------



## atrox

Some pictures I took in a wild and exotic animal shelter I used to work in

Common Buzzard





Harris Hawk





Brown Owl





young Kestrel


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Caught this guy outside of my friends apt. today.

_*Link gone *_


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## icassell




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

_*Link gone *_


----------



## Rob_W

And yes they are...


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## icassell




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Cranky bird!


----------



## dab_20

My dad breeds pheasants and peafowl so I have plenty of bird photos!

Reeve's Pheasant




Immature Red Golden Pheasant




Peacock




Canadian Goose eating cheetohs lol




Seagull




Immature Silver Pheasant




African Goose


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## Storky1980

1.





2.




3.


----------



## javier

atrox said:


> Some pictures I took in a wild and exotic animal shelter I used to work in
> 
> Common Buzzard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris Hawk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown Owl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> young Kestrel


Nice series!


----------



## icassell

Black Skimmer







American Oystercatcher






Great Egret






Willet






Glossy Ibis


----------



## Budget Media Pro

(click to pet a woodpecker)


----------



## icassell




----------



## bobnr32




----------



## D3KNikki

Canadian Geese


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Yellow Crowned Night Heron


----------



## icassell

Least Sandpiper








Long Billed Dowitcher










Greater Yellowlegs


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Really like that last one Ian.  :thumbup:

GBH


----------



## icassell

Thanks!  Here are some more from early this morning (All with Canon 7D, Canon EF400mm f/5.6L)
I haven't gotten around to doing NR on most of these yet.

Greater Yellowlegs






Killdeer






Greater Yellowlegs






Least Sandpiper













Least sandpiper






Black Crowned Night Heron


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Great wing detail  on the least sandpiper.  Nice.

Great egret at sunrise this morning.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

_*Link gone *_


----------



## icassell

I really like the B/W egret!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Thanks Ian.  

Here is one from today.


----------



## javier




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

_*Link gone *_


----------



## Sisco

There are some fabulous captures!


Gulls


----------



## icassell

Green Winged Teal






Mallard






Northern Pintail


----------



## Sisco




----------



## dalcubierre

The number 3 of icassell is absolutly awsome....


----------



## icassell

Thanks


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## icassell

Arkanjel Imaging said:


>



Beautiful portrait with excellent B/W conversion.  I might be tempted to crop a touch off the top and viewer's right side.


----------



## Sisco

Agree, lovely conversion, but dead center, a slight crop I agree as well.


----------



## icassell

Nice set!  I like the robin with lunch.


----------



## Sisco

Thanks Ian, lucky catch, I liked the shadow of the bug on the red breast.lol.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

icassell said:


> Beautiful portrait with excellent B/W conversion. I might be tempted to crop a touch off the top and viewer's right side.


 


Sisco said:


> Agree, lovely conversion, but dead center, a slight crop I agree as well.


 

Thanks for the input guys. There are distracting trees just out of frame there so crop options were limited. And if you look close you will see he actuall *is* off-center. I tried him a little farther over and it was too weighted with a lot of dead space on the left.

Same branch, different shot/conversion.


----------



## icassell

Arkanjel, I think I like #2 even better than the first (I like them both). It has a very Irving Penn feel to it.


----------



## Josh220

Sisco said:


> There are some fabulous captures!



What's it trying to choke down? Looks like a starfish.


----------



## LaFoto

On Stora Karlsö in summer:


























On Gotland itself I took more...


----------



## LaFoto

...some of which show here (although the 70-300mm Sigma Zoom sure doesn't reach! I could borrow a 2x teleconverter for our visit to Stora Karlsö)















































I'll come back with more, I still have to show you the half-albino blackbird that lived in the vicinity of our holiday home.


----------



## icassell




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## icassell




----------



## icassell




----------



## icassell




----------



## LaFoto

Cormorant?
Oh dear. I've NEVER in all my life seen a cormorant standing up and DANCING! 
What a timing you had for this one!
Wow!


----------



## icassell

Thanks 

Here's another!


----------



## Forkie

Here's a few of mine.  I spend most of my lunchbreaks in the park shooting the birds on the lake:




Grey Heron Juvenile by Forkie, on Flickr



Grey Heron  Juvenile by  Forkie, on Flickr



Mallard by Forkie, on Flickr



Gear down by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## icassell

That juvi Grey in-flight is wonderful!


----------



## Forkie

icassell said:


> That juvi Grey in-flight is wonderful!


 Thanks very much!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## TwoTwoLeft

IMG_0261 copy


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Neighborhood burrowing owl is back


----------



## dots




----------



## joealcantar

Here is one from a bit back but worked on it. 
-





-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## JustinZ850

Watching the Waves by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Looking for Food by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## Stryker




----------



## Stryker




----------



## MetroSkyline

Dirty birdie.


----------



## JustinZ850

Beach Bum by JustinZ850, on Flickr





Observing by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Fly By by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## JustinZ850

On The Wire by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## Joel_W

Here's a few of took this fall.

A swan keeping a careful eye on me.




DSCN2008 by jaw101, on Flickr

and the same swan out for a swim in the early morning light. 




DSCN1954copy_tonemapped by jaw101, on Flickr


----------



## JustinZ850

Twisted Around by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Pelican by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## Corto

Nikon N70, Kodak Ektar 100


----------



## LaFoto

3301_SigsarveStrand_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




3178_MeerBeiListeÄngar_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Joel_W

Here's a few more from this week no less.




DSC_0019 by jaw101, on Flickr




DSC_0119 by jaw101, on Flickr


----------



## Forkie

Cormorant by Forkie, on Flickr



Untitled by Forkie, on Flickr



Toco Toucan by Forkie, on Flickr



Grey Heron by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## Joel_W

Forkie, being a Pigeon fan, I love picture 2. It's really a tight crop, but I love it. Picture 1 just reminded me of the Karate Kid movie.


----------



## R3d

New Zealand Falcon by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Soaring by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Tawny Frogmouth Owl by R3d Baron, on Flickr




White Kookaburra by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## mommy-medic

I Love this pic because I took it with my old D40 and a 50mm 1.4 lens that required manual focus. I wear contacts, and what I *think* appears to be in focus in the eyepiece usually turns out wrong. This was pure dumb luck- and the fact that they were moving objects tickled me pink. Anywho, here is one of my shots.


----------



## Joel_W

mommy-medic said:


> I Love this pic because I took it with my old D40 and a 50mm 1.4 lens that required manual focus. I wear contacts, and what I *think* appears to be in focus in the eyepiece usually turns out wrong. This was pure dumb luck- and the fact that they were moving objects tickled me pink. Anywho, here is one of my shots.



Nice composition. I really like it, but it would have been just that much better with "the Little Guy" in focus too. 

It's strange that you should say that when wearing contacts what you think is in focus, isn't.  I would think that you wouldn't even need to use the Diopter to correct your vision looking through the viewfinder. I'd "kill" for that problem, as I have Retina Edema in both eyes, as well as wearing bi-focals, so even though the diopter helps to some degree, without AF I really struggle with manual focus issues, and more then 50% of my macro pictures are soft.  Naturally, I would pick a hobby that requires good eyesight.


----------



## jake337

​


----------



## bobnr32

d19 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

Flamingo  by R3d Baron, on  Flickr




Flamingoes  by R3d Baron, on  Flickr


----------



## R3d

Mosque Silhouette by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Blue Mosque Minarets by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Marcelle

seagulls on a windy day at irish coast (Dun Laoghaire, Co Dublin)


----------



## R3d

Flock of Galahs by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Arpeggio9

50 mm lens


----------



## The Barbarian




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

NIK_8911 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Capeesh

Say hello to my new buddy !!!


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## LaFoto

2755_StoraKarlsö_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




2763_StoraKarlsö_wsz-frame von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

0159_wsz-framed von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## leighthal

A very surprising guest at the feeder this week. I haven't seen a cardinal since I was a little girl.




cardinal by xLeighthalx, on Flickr


----------



## TimGreyPhotography

Lined Up by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr






Gray Crowned Crane by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr






Peacock  by Tim Grey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## DorkSterr

Docks | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Pidgey | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Rick50




----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## bc_steve

bald eagle with a twinkle in his eye by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




red-tailed hawk by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




Raven by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




Double-crested Cormorants by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




eagles by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




Peacock in Victoria by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve

Grouse by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




Hawk by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




Chickens (part Silkie) by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## shyanni

Mrs. and Mr. Bushtit


Angry but Cute -- Marsh Wren


Black Oystercatcher eating a Clam


The Gift -- Cedar Waxwings
Unfortunately, she took his gift and just flew away.


----------



## DragonHeart

South Dade Photo Meetup by DragonHeart305, on Flickr



DSC_6740_edit by DragonHeart305, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Cormorants on the wing.




cormorants by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

NIK_0460 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

Stripes by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## acparsons

Fowl Photography


----------



## LaFoto

Pfau_1800x1200 von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## bc_steve

Great Blue Heron - Quesnel, BC by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




Striated Heron by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




bird by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## Capeesh

Some Puffins


----------



## Philmar

What the duck IS that? by Phil Marion, on Flickr




duck enjoying a nap on a turtle, Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr




a Long-tailed Duck by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Trying to get his ducks lined up ...near Ninh Binh, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toucan - La Selva Biological Station Puerto Viejo de Sarapiqui, Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Zebra Finch by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Bald eagle - Canadian Raptor Conservancy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The eagle has landed by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Snowy owl stare down by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Surprised birdie - Horned owl by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Bald eagle in flight by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Looking for a rumble by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Toucan in the rain forest of Selva Verde in Sarapiqui, Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Flamingo and friend - Los Flamencos National Reserve, Chile by Phil Marion, on Flickr




resting hummingbird - Monteverde Cloud Forest Reserve - Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Bird of prey landing by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dapper young fellow by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

sandpiper by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

Egret by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers

Black-crowned heron.


----------



## C. Brian Kerr

Nice set Ron.  I really like the head shot.  Nice boken


----------



## Ron Evers

C. Brian Kerr said:


> Nice set Ron.  I really like the head shot.  Nice boken



Thanks Brian.

Here are young ones playing with a stick.


----------



## zombiesniper

Lunch by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

Egrets by seastud, on Flickr




ducks by seastud, on Flickr




Kingfisher by seastud, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Vulture amongst the trash floating in Amazon - Manaus by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The greater flamingo (Phoenicopterus roseus) by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Portrait of a handsome young toucan - Foz do Iguacu by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Angry bird -  a Jacuacu (dusky legged Guan or Penelope Obscura) by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Colourful character by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Toucan in the rain forest - Iguacu Falls by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Perched hummingbird near Iguaçu Falls by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Colourful character (White bellied Parrot - Pionites Leucogaster) by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Injured pigeon - Salvador by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Grey Crowned crane by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Small owl perched on a traffic sign - Brasilia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Squawking for a mate by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Scarlet ibis - Foz do Iguacu by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

White Heron/Garça Branca in downtown Brasilia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Canada Goose in Leslie Street Spit in downtown Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Perched hummingbird - Monteverde Cloud Forest Reserve, Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## woolybear




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Birds DO have a sense of humour: Canada Goose employing camouflage by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Too funny!


----------



## Philmar

Busy traffic - Toronto International Dragon Boat Race Festival by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Female Kelp goose Ushuaia, Argentina by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Lone singing bird at High Park by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Female Kelp goose Ushuaia, Argentina by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Victoria Crowned Pigeon (Goura victoria) by Phil Marion, on Flickr




eating brine shrimp by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Scarlet ibis by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Pigeon guillemot - Seward, Alaska by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Magellanic Penguin by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Dutch duck - Volendam, Holland by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Reflected feeding flamingos - Los Flamencos National Reserve, Chile by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Flamingo and friend feeding - Los Flamencos National Reserve by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Tense standoff - Essaouira, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Magellanic Penguin - Ushuaia, Argentina by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Don&#x27;t mess with me!! - colourful turkey in Vinales, Cuba by Phil Marion[url=https://flic.kr/p/RuHrcH]
	

Proud to be a Canadian goose by Phil Marion, on Flickr[/url], on Flickr



Grey Crowned crane with an itch by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Magellanic Penguin - Ushuaia, Argentina by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Battle-scarred sun parakeet and friends by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Tense standoff - Essaouira, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Goose Stepping RWBB


----------



## zombiesniper

Not looking by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## fishing4sanity

The male pheasant is one of the best looking birds out there.


 

Wood ducks have also got to be at the top of the 'best looking' list. Now, if I had just nailed the focus .....


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Definitely 2 beautiful birds.


----------



## fishing4sanity




----------



## fishing4sanity

A few more waterfowl photos, the sleeping geese is a personal favorite.


----------



## Philmar

curious sleeping position - duck in Costa ta Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

snowy tree by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Swans in a snow storm - Leslie Street Spit, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Swan at Woodbine Beach - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## zombiesniper

bwSnowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Shakes my head.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Male Common Merganser and Female Bufflehead


----------



## Philmar

pigeon snoozing at the royal palace - Jaipur, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Hummingbird at feeder - Monteverde, Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

Redwing by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

Downey by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Male Pheasant


----------



## zombiesniper

Red Bellied woodpecker by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Breezy85




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## zombiesniper

Caspian Tern by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

Waxwing by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

Upland Sandpiper by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Upland Sandpiper chick by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Horned puffin - Alaska by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Pigeon Watch by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

X-T20 + XC 50-230mm




Cooling Down by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Just some from my 70D days 




The Crouch by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Mr Angry by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Graceful Egret by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Graceful Swan by Dave, on Flickr





Little Egret-edited by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

Family by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave

1




Swan Lake by Dave, on Flickr

2




Swan by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G

Dave, I love Mr. Angry!  LOL! Some nice shots but man that personality!


----------



## Fujidave

Jeff G said:


> Dave, I love Mr. Angry!  LOL! Some nice shots but man that personality!



Agree on Mr Angry as all our Gulls here look angry...lol


----------



## Philmar

Bird - any help identifying the species is appreciated! by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Finch zebras by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G

Phil, love the contrast and dabs bright color. Really nice shot.


----------



## Philmar

Jeff G said:


> Phil, love the contrast and dabs bright color. Really nice shot.


Thanks


----------



## Philmar

Snowy owl stare down by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## rosh4u

Philmar said:


> Finch zebras by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Lovely Shot!


----------



## zombiesniper

Oyster catcher2 by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

A wasp watches the bird of prey awaiting a juicy rodent dinner by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

Egret by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## BrentC

Philmar said:


> A wasp watches the bird of prey awaiting a juicy rodent dinner by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Great shot!   American Kestrels are beautiful birds.   Still waiting to get a decent shot of one.


----------



## Philmar

Thanks Brent


----------



## Philmar

Yellow Crowned Night Heron - Sierpe River, Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Speckled pigeon by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Young Coot


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## jcdeboever

XP2, 50-140. Huge crop


----------



## zombiesniper

Blue Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

That's a new background for a GBH. Where are the reeds???


----------



## zombiesniper

This one enjoys a more scenic hunting experience. lol


----------



## HeyHeyUW

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyHeyUW

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyHeyUW

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyHeyUW

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyHeyUW

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Proud to be a Canadian goose by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Egret and heron (in the shade) - Mangroves of Dzinitun near Celestun, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Flamingo in flight- Celestun,Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G

Phil, that flamingo is awesome, great shot!


----------



## Philmar

Jeff G said:


> Phil, that flamingo is awesome, great shot!



Thanks Jeff


----------



## Philmar

Sandpiper looking for breakfast - Holbox, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Jeff G

I never knew that there were pelicans sporting  Billy Idol's Hairstyle.     Nice set Dean.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Thanks Jeff. There were a lot of iconic looks and styles there...both wildlife and humans!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Black Skimmers


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Avoiding the Wind


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

The plunge...

1


 
2


----------



## Jeff15

Water rail


----------



## Philmar

Flamingos strutting their stuff in Ría Celestún, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## crf8

Anhinga, Dora Canal, Florida 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

1 Chinese Brown Goose




2 Emden Goose




3 Female Mallard


----------



## johngpt

Glad I finally looked at the Photo Themes list. Hadn't been aware of this one.




paddling wood duck and reflections

.


----------



## Philmar

Red-breasted or common Merganser? - seen in Toronto, Canada by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Jeff G

Awesome shot JC!


----------



## Philmar

Are you my brother? Thoughts of a far-sighted swan. by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G

Phil, I love this shot, looks like a giant swan is about to terrorize the unsuspecting islanders.


----------



## zombiesniper

Sora by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## sleist




----------



## Jeff15

Greylag Goose


----------



## Philmar

flamingos feeding in Salar de Atacama - Los Flamencos National Reserve, Chile by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

A couple of chicks


----------



## johngpt

mono night heron

.
Edited 10Jun19, attempting to restore link.
Not sure what happened to it.
Hmm, it still doesn't appear.


----------



## zombiesniper

Red winged_ by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Sora by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Shell Duck


----------



## zombiesniper

Great Egret by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

I saw this on Flickr and thought " What a great shot! ".


----------



## zombiesniper

Thank you.


----------



## Philmar

Flooding is back: Lone swan feeding in Ashbridges Pond by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

Marsh Wren by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Trying to post the mono night heron again, but removing the url data.







.
Alas, it still isn't showing.
Interestingly, when I click here on Edit, I can see the image.
Oh well.

Okay, trying now to take its address and create my own code.





Sigh, I give up.
15Jun19: Wow, one of them is showing up again!
.


----------



## johngpt

partially overcast morning at the nature center pond

.


----------



## Philmar

Swans in animated discussion - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

balloons above the Rio Grande

And a couple night heron wading in the river.

.


----------



## Philmar

Swans in flight - Woodbine Beach, toronto by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

basking goose

.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Photo Lady

Fun on this beautiful day { except for the poop} lol .. and very soggy ground..


----------



## Philmar

Swans in flight - Woodbine Beach, toronto by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

peering

I later was informed that this is a night heron.


----------



## zombiesniper

Barn Swallow by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Cormorant


----------



## johngpt

geese on the rio grande

.


----------



## zombiesniper

Redwinged Blackbird by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Avian tourists taking in the Toronto skyline by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

standing

.


----------



## Philmar

The early bird...still gets stuck in traffic: Dawn at Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Geese on flooded Toronto Island by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Portrait of a young Canadian goose by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

Green Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Early bird gets the worm...or the sunrise by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Beautiful images Phil and Trevor.


----------



## johngpt

cardinal at Tucson botanical garden 17Aug19

.


----------



## Philmar

Monk parakeet. having lunch in Park Guell - Barcelona, Spain by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

mountain chickadee along aspen vista trail

.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Chinese Brown Goose


----------



## pez

I saw this way up on the top of a dead tree, pulled over, and I think she was watching me the whole time because she took off instantly after the shutter snapped. Cropped a lot.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## zombiesniper

Snow Goose by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Looking for a fresh fish at the Rantepao market - Tana Toraja, Sulawesi Indonesia by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

curious little visitor

Consensus of opinion at Flickr is that this is a Plumbeous Vireo.


----------



## Jeff15

Jay


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Photo Lady

A few more from this morning.. changed lens.. had fun with the little guys..


----------



## Philmar

Cormorant in Tommy Thompson Park - Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Heron


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Jeff15

Red Kite


----------



## johngpt

solo

.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Photo Lady

[/ATTACH] View attachment 184818


----------



## johngpt

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 184662


Zulu, it took me a moment to see the hummer!


----------



## johngpt

Northern Flicker at sunset 01Nov19

.


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## johngpt

Photo Lady said:


> View attachment 184908


Elizabeth, this is one colorful turkey!


----------



## johngpt

curve-billed thrasher in the yucca

.


----------



## Photo Lady

johngpt said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 184908
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth, this is one colorful turkey!
Click to expand...

 Lol
I wish he had stayed...he was just passing through


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Photo Lady

gorgeous!


----------



## zombiesniper

snowy turn by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

So Awesome.............. wow


----------



## zombiesniper

Thank you.


----------



## Jeff15

Eurasian Jay with lunch


----------



## Photo Lady

beautiful..you have some beautiful birds in the UK


----------



## zulu42

Goose in a tree


----------



## johngpt

cranes over Ladd S Gordon waterfowl complex

.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Jeff15

Great Crested Grebe


----------



## Jeff G

Jc, how hard was it to put those false eyelashes on that bird?  excellent shot!


----------



## johngpt

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 191606


Norma Desmond...

Outstanding shot jc!


----------



## johngpt

GBH at the Alameda Open Space

This was back on 07 November which was a cloudy and dreary morning a week after I purchased an older Sigma 400mm lens. I was able to continue trying out the new to me lens. It's difficult for me to accurately catch focus. I've been leaving it at f/11 and then adjusting exposure with ISO in an attempt to get as much of my subject in focus as I can. Thank heaven for the Fuji's focus peaking sparkles as the lens doesn't communicate with the camera. 
This was the best of the lot.
.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## zombiesniper

Red Winged Black Bird Male by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 191606



This is really the beauty of ugliness, nominated POTM


----------



## johngpt

quietly watching

.


----------



## Photo Lady

johngpt said:


> quietly watching awww so sweet..love this photo ..
> 
> .


----------



## jcdeboever

White breasted nuthatch, male


----------



## jcdeboever

White breasted nuthatch, male


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## jcdeboever

Adult male brown headed cowbird


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Gardyloo

A couple from South Africa


----------



## zombiesniper

Eastern Pheobe by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Canadian geese swimming in &#x27;V&#x27; formation by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

Killdeer by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Upland sandpiper by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Mike Drone




----------



## Jeff15

Lapwing


----------



## Space Face

Ah, the good old PeeWee. So common when I was a kid, unfortunately not so now.

I love em.


----------



## Gardyloo

Leith, Scotland


----------



## zombiesniper

Blue Bird by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Gardyloo

A couple of hornbills


----------



## zombiesniper

Field Sparrow by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Duck portrait by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Calm evening in the Beaches - Toronto by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Phil, this scene is so calming and wonderful. Congrats on evoking an emotion.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## zombiesniper

Cedar Waxwing by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr




Green Heron by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Two of my favorite birds to see..


----------



## zombiesniper

Common Gallinule by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Gardyloo

On the rocks and in the air


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## zombiesniper

I see you by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Two male mergansers puff out their chests to impress a female by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

...and she doesn’t seem impressed by either but she would have been if she could see your pic of them.


----------



## jcdeboever

Baby moorhens


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## TATTRAT

OV by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## johngpt

on thin ice

.


----------



## Philmar

Cliff Swallows constructing nests by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Proud mother with her ducklings by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

Some recent ones.



Alder Flycatcher by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr



Gray Catbird by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr



Rose-breasted grosbeak by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr



Osprey by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr

and a new lifer.



Black-backed woodpecker by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Enjoying the morning sunrise glare off of the glass towers by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## TATTRAT

Burke Lake Park by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The Happy Duck by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## West -




----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

West - said:


> View attachment 248586



Very pleasurable capture, West!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

Wood Duck


----------



## Jeff15

Young Great Crested Grebe


----------



## jcdeboever

This was taken in 2017 with a Canon SX60 bridge camera. Not bad image quality of barn swallow


----------



## Photo Lady

jcdeboever said:


> This was taken in 2017 with a Canon SX60 bridge camera. Not bad image quality of barn swallow
> 
> View attachment 250850


just totally beautiful in every way


----------



## Hardus Nameous

1


2



3



4



5



6


----------



## Lez325

One of my better images 



DSC03624 Spoonbill up close by Les Moxon, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

yesterday in the snow storm


----------



## Philmar

Visited by a mute swan one cold evening by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

Tree snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

zombiesniper said:


> Tree snowy by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr



Splendid, Trevor!


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter




----------



## Joel Bolden

My local Pileated Woodpecker decided to stop by and do some exploring.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter

-

A Black Bird…


----------



## Jeff15

Great Crested Grebe


----------



## Philmar

Scarlet ibis - Foz do Iguacu by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Joel Bolden

Male Indigo Bunting on a rainy day. First shot is through my window, 2 and 3 are with it open.


----------



## Jeff15

Wren


----------



## Joel Bolden

An adult and a juvenile Orchard Oriole dropped by the feeder today. First time I've seen this particular Oriole variety.


----------



## zombiesniper

Ruby-throated Hummingbird by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Joel Bolden

Common Loon(male). Lake Perez, Pennsylvania.


----------



## zombiesniper

Red-eyed Vireo by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Heron


----------



## zombiesniper

American Redstart by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Bullfinch


----------



## Joel Bolden

Great closeup shot!


----------



## zombiesniper

Common Yellowthroat by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

Heron


----------



## Philmar

Cliff swallow nests by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Tern about to dive by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Joel Bolden

Very nice!


----------



## Philmar

Canadian geese on a misty foggy Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

City sunset view from Leslie Street Spit - Tommy Thompson Park by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Jeff15

Shag


----------

